
Diaspora Co-Founder Helps Startups Keep Kickstarter Backers Happy - sethbannon
http://mashable.com/2012/12/19/diaspora-founder-kickstarter-tool/
======
mickeyben
> sends an email to your backers with a unique sign-up link

That's a pretty cool feature. We kind of built this at Let It Cast to handle
"The Canyons" movie campaign. We allowed some backers to vote for the cast.

We lost a good amount of time dealing with that... I wish we had this at this
time.

I was really shoked seeing Kickstarter doesn't come with an API or a web tool
but a csv export.

------
itsnotvalid
I wonder if KickStarter would have been developing something similar already.
If they do, the integration would be much smoother and would definitely hurt
their business.

~~~
rdl
Kickstarter hasn't been very prompt with making changes to the business model
or tools -- the only things I've seen added have been related to newsfeed and
social promotion.

There's also some value to this being an independent organization, and also
they'll be able to handle indiegogo or maybe even self-hosted kickstarter-like
services (which ultimately need it even more)

~~~
saraid216
> Kickstarter hasn't been very prompt with making changes to the business
> model or tools -- the only things I've seen added have been related to
> newsfeed and social promotion.

Huh. I'm not a frequent user of KS, so I haven't noticed. It makes me wonder
what the hell their employees are doing all the time.

~~~
rdl
As far as I can tell, "making sure the site doesn't work on an iPad".

